# orange shrimp????



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

ok so the guy at my LFS gave me some REALLY orange shrimp.i mean REALLY orange they pop right out at you even against my substrate thats flourite red and some what orange it self.you folks ever see these guys.they look just like cherries despite the color. could they be albino cherries?ive heard that chreries can turn a duller color when not fed right but ive looked at a few pictures of that and its nothing like what i see in my tank.any clue ive looked them up and cant find a thing....any how any one?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I see many on aquabid. You're lucky to have bought them if so! 

I've seen pretty orange colored ghost shrimp after being fed orange foods. Hopefully that's not what you've got. 

Got a pic?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i wish i could get one but i simply dont have a good enough camera ill try to l8r if my sister comes by with hers


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Ohhhh...drooling. Orange shrimp are very nice...I've wanted them but held back because I'm not sure if they breed true or not. Also, from the pics I've seen I can't determine how intense the orange is. Last thing I want to do is drop a bunch of cash and get some dull brownish looking shrimp. But your description has me tempted. Put up pix please!! How much did they set you back and why the heck doesn't my LFS have anything interesting in the way of inverts???


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

phreeflow said:


> Ohhhh...drooling. Orange shrimp are very nice...I've wanted them but held back because I'm not sure if they breed true or not. Also, from the pics I've seen I can't determine how intense the orange is. Last thing I want to do is drop a bunch of cash and get some dull brownish looking shrimp. But your description has me tempted. Put up pix please!! How much did they set you back and why the heck doesn't my LFS have anything interesting in the way of inverts???


they didnt cost me a dime  guy at the LFS had them come in from another customer and knew of my obsession with shrimp asked if i was interested i say "let me look at them" then i look and say "OMG YES" 
as far as breeding true goes ill find out soon as one is carrying eggs ill get a good camera i know a few people i can borrow from and get some pics up soon i promise


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well It Is Possible...... There are well.. freaks of nature and I've heard of Orange Shrimps before... I always told guys at my LFS to alert me if any 'special' fish or shrimp appears... such as this special crystal they found in their tank the other day.. instead or red-striped.. its blue- striped.. at 1st i thought i might be a bumblebee(or diamond) but heck! it is a blue crystal shrimp.. sadly to say.. keeping that 1 alive is a huge problem.. it died.. but the rest of my shrimp community are all happy and healthy.. so like i said .. freaks of nature.(good looking though)>did i say 1 of my Amano is a lil' maroon.<


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Well It Is Possible...... There are well.. freaks of nature and I've heard of Orange Shrimps before... I always told guys at my LFS to alert me if any 'special' fish or shrimp appears... such as this special crystal they found in their tank the other day.. instead or red-striped.. its blue- striped.. at 1st i thought i might be a bumblebee(or diamond) but heck! it is a blue crystal shrimp.. sadly to say.. keeping that 1 alive is a huge problem.. it died.. but the rest of my shrimp community are all happy and healthy.. so like i said .. freaks of nature.(good looking though)>did i say 1 of my Amano is a lil' maroon.<


First CassiusClay tells me he got them for free, then now Chuppy tells me about a blue bumblebee, and then rubs it in by telling me you have a MAROON AMANO! ....Well, that's awesome!! I can't believe you got those ones for free...nice pickup there my friend. The owner of my LFS is a $%@^:heh:

PLEASE keep us updated when they get some shrimplets...I'd love to know if they retain that coloration. I currently keep Crystal Red Shrimp, Crystal Black Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, and Neocardinia sp. Blue aka Blue Berry Shrimp. It's funny Chuppy mentioned that one bumblebee....I currently have one Crystal Black Shrimp (aka bumblebee) that's royal blue!!! I just found it the other day way I was doing some maintenance. Never saw one before. It's too bad yours didn't make it...it would have been great to try and start a line of Crystal Blues by breeding ours together. I'll have to look through my tanks and see if I can find another :bathbaby:

Don't forget to put up pics and if you get some nice orange shrimplets from your colony...I'll either buy them or trade you for whatever I listed above. That goes for anyone reading this thread...if you have some interesting shrimp, I'm ready to buy/trade or sell you some of mine if you need Crystals


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

pics mat be coming l8r today!!! they still probably wont be that great but ill try im hoping my colony gets bigger right now ive only got 3 but theyre getting their own little nano soon as i set it up and hopefully ill get them to steady their numbers. i would love to buy/trade or whatever for some of your crystals they look awesome ill keep this thread informed as i can


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

phreeflow said:


> PLEASE keep us updated when they get some shrimplets...I'd love to know if they retain that coloration.


Well i do have loads of shrimplets and well it ain't easy identifying if they retain those colours but 1 thing i can assure of my maroon amano's very healthy .. I'm trying to get a pic.. well most of my shrimplets are cherries,greens and crystal red.. easily identified.. but i could have sworn that one of it looks like a tiger shrimp and cherry crossed... rather brownish boddy with loads of tiny red stripes... might be cross bred.. too many species of shrimp @[email protected]

my shrimps are>>
Amano
Cherry Red
Crystal Red
Crystal Black(bumblebee/diamond)
Green
Yellow
Bamboo
Tiger

don't you love em' shrimps.... well give me time and I will keep you updated if i get anything else unique from my tank or the LFS.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> Well i do have loads of shrimplets and well it ain't easy identifying if they retain those colours but 1 thing i can assure of my maroon amano's very healthy .. I'm trying to get a pic.. well most of my shrimplets are cherries,greens and crystal red.. easily identified.. but i could have sworn that one of it looks like a tiger shrimp and cherry crossed... rather brownish boddy with loads of tiny red stripes... might be cross bred.. too many species of shrimp @[email protected]
> 
> my shrimps are>>
> Amano
> ...


Yeah, shrimps are great I've been into aquatics for over 20 years and have tried my hand at almost every imaginable fish, corals, plecos, rare catfish, sharks, super exotics, and some plants. Through all this time, I've ignored shrimp and hardcore planted tanks until now. I bought a few shrimps here and there out of curiosity and now I'm hooked. Never thought they'd be interesting enough to warrant their own tank but they are just so interesting to watch.

That tiger x cherry cross sounds interesting...didn't think those two would interbreed but who knows. I'm pretty sure tigers would cross with bee shrimp; however. That's the great thing about these guys, they breed so easily and grow so fast that it's interesting to breed them for certain traits and see the outcomes pretty quickly.

I looked through some of my tanks and found some of my CBSxCRS that have a wide, pretty distinct black band over their saddle (right behind their eyes), followed by white and red bands like a CRS...looks funky. Oddly, I can't find anymore of the CBS that have a bluish hue to them...just the one.

PM me if you find more bluish CBS or anything unusual.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

as promised but not the best shots my room m8 dropped my camera and the lcd is shattered that is why i was looking for another one but alas 
just a random shot








here is the same guy next to some duller looking young cherries


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey if that's orange shrimp... meaning I already have em.. mistaken em for yellows...got 1.. I'll post ip up soon enough


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

it's not very clear.. used a cell phone camera.. but zoom in on it.. you will notice the unusual body colour... Indentify the mix/it for me all!

this might also be an orange crossbreed


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

I was at my not so local lfs (Aquarium Depot, used to be called Aquarium Center) near Baltimore, last week and they had "tangerine shrimp". I was there for plants and the shop was understaffed so I didn't ask about them. 
They were more orange-y than those in cassiusclay's pics, but I have no clue as to species or anything.

I did get the "clueless plant guy" to sell me bunches of plants just trimmed/culled from the Show Tank. Prolly $80-$90 bucks worth for $37! heheheheheheheee


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey CassiusClay

I love the the pic where it's next to the cherry artyman: ... I can totally see the difference. That thing is bright and really stands out...love it! Looks like a female in that first pic...I can see some eggs developing in the saddle. Can't wait to see if their offspring hold that color as they grow out. BTW: do the shrimplets display that nice tangerine color or are they drab looking? As I said before, nice pickup at an LFS!! Now why can't I ever hookup like that at the LFS...out: out:


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Chuppy said:


> it's not very clear.. used a cell phone camera.. but zoom in on it.. you will notice the unusual body colour... Indentify the mix/it for me all!
> 
> this might also be an orange crossbreed


I couldn't get a great view of it but the original form of the Red Cherry Shrimp, Neocaridina heteropoda can have a startling amount of color variation...including white spots/stripes. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if this guy had some Neocaridina Denticulata mixed in somewhere as those are know to have a lot more white. But who the heck knows...that thing just look cool to me. Keep working on it...maybe you could create a new striped form with horizontal stripes...that would be awesome! There are so many variations it's mind boggling...I spend way too much time reading about them online :ranger:


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

It's the mystery of life(genes mayB)


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i saw my local lfs selling a shrimp they named "orange bee shrimp"
the first time i saw them they were actually a deeper orange , not like the one pictured.
i went back and they lost the orange color and wondered if they are cherries. i asked one of the guys who asked another guy and said they were cherries. i was wishing they would say that so i could get the cherry price and hoped they are orange shrimps. i'll wait and see if they are cherries or if they get the orange back. either way i got them for the cherry price instead. and if they are cherries i at least have a different gene pool for my other cherries on the way. i will keep you all posted if any orange shrimps start to appear.

also corvus, i didnt know we could do that, lol. i guess i'll have to try that.


----------

